# [SOLVED] Dell Vostro 1500 - help installing drivers



## collector (Nov 15, 2007)

After having to restore my laptop due to some virus, I've installed the initial Dell reinstallation cd and my laptop boots up fine, windows XP. Now I need to install the drivers.

The CD I am using is labeled "drivers and utilities - already installed on your computer". I went to the dell support and tried to follow their instructions, but I can't find the menus or files on that cd  ... any ideas? Here is the link to what I was trying to follow http://support.dell.com/support/topics/global.aspx/support/downloads/en/driver_install_order?c=us&cs=04&l=en&s=bsd&~lt=print

tks


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Dell Vostro 1500 - help installing drivers*

I like to use the newest drifvers when I reinstall . . go to the Dell support site, enter your Service Tag Number and download the drivers.

Be sure to use IE and do not use the download manager that is offered.

See this for the order they should be installed: 

http://support.dell.com/support/top...62A8739E0401E0A55174744&doclang=en&l=en&s=dhs


----------



## collector (Nov 15, 2007)

*Re: Dell Vostro 1500 - help installing drivers*

I have been on and off searching for these drivers at dell, but the drivers listed on their "driver install order for desktops and laptops" for my vostro 1500 are not found on their download page  .. Out of the ten drivers only 2 were found, DSS and Chipset. 

I understand my laptop is two years old, 1/19/08, but I would think they would still have the drivers available or be able to use the drivers for a newer vostro listed...

Any ideas?

thanks


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Dell Vostro 1500 - help installing drivers*

Hi please go to device manager and note all the devices with drivers missing and post it, 
also this is the page for vostro drivers http://support.dell.com/support/dow...abIndex=&scanSupported=True&scanConsent=False hopefully your missing drivers can be matched to the correct ones from here


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Dell Vostro 1500 - help installing drivers*

When I go to the Dell support site for Vostro 1500 I see 55 drivers for XP. . which ones do you need?


----------



## collector (Nov 15, 2007)

*Re: Dell Vostro 1500 - help installing drivers*

Here are the devices listed in my device manager: 

base system device
base system device
base system device (yes, it's listed three times)
ethernet controller
Network controller
pci device
sm bus controller
video controller
video controller (vga compatible)

Thanks


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Dell Vostro 1500 - help installing drivers*

Load the Chipset driver first . . that will take care of most of the rest

Then the Video, sound and both network adaptors ( wired and wireless)

The three base system devices are the flash card reader drivers


----------



## collector (Nov 15, 2007)

*Re: Dell Vostro 1500 - help installing drivers*

These are the drivers I am showing under each category you mention. That's far less than the 10 drivers Dell's "driver isntall order for desktops and laptops" is lisitng.:4-dontkno

Chipset - I can load this one, as I found it, so ok here.
Video - This category shoes intel-driver & nVidia - driver. Load them both?
Sound - There is not a category for sound, but for audio. I assume it's the same. Here there are two drivers listed and both indicate optional; knowles acoustics & sigmatel.
Both network adapters (wired and wireless) - Under network, I don't show one as "wired". I show wireless (US) wlan card. Is this it?


When I pull up Dell's "Driver install order for desktops and laptops" I am showing ten drivers. So I don't need all ten?? They are as follows:
1.Notebook system software (NSS) - I did find this one, so I can d/l it.
2. Chipset - Also found this one.
3. Video adapter
4. Network interface card (NIC)
5. Dell quickset or dell control point manager (dcp)
6. Audio adapter
7. Modem
8. Wireless network card
9. Touchpad, pointer, trackstick, mice, and keyboards.
10. Other devices.. here it lists "intel vpro or amt", bluetooth, "dell wireless mobile broadband cards", pcmcia/smarcard, and touch screen digitizer.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Dell Vostro 1500 - help installing drivers*

Hi have you looked at the stickers on your laptop there should be one which mentions which chip is installed either intel or amd


----------



## collector (Nov 15, 2007)

*Re: Dell Vostro 1500 - help installing drivers*

Thanks for all your help... I got the drivers installed and the laptop is working "fairly" well, lol... I am having some issues with a couple drivers, I think... but I am going to post a new thread on that specifically... *thanks again..*


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Dell Vostro 1500 - help installing drivers*

Hi your welcome


----------

